# Int'l Harvester Roadgrader orgin. color?



## gdtractor (Sep 20, 2006)

I am trying to find out what color the International Harvester Roadgrader was.

I have found some yellow and some red. I think they are M's converted somehow or something.

Could anyone tell me what the original color is?

Do you have a pic of one please?

Thanks much .. 

Gary


----------

